# 4.2 Lockscreen widgets on 4.1.2?



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I was wondering if it is possible to back-port the 4.2 lockscreen (and widgets) to 4.1.2. I am trying to hold off on 4.2 but would like to try the lockscreen.

I assume its would be more than just copying over a .apk but would else would be required?

Thanks


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

not sure myself....but on that other forum there was some mods posted that were the lockscreen and quick settings, but I'm not sure what they actually did nor if they were for 4.1 roms.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

antintyty said:


> not sure myself....but on that other forum there was some mods posted that were the lockscreen and quick settings, but I'm not sure what they actually did nor if they were for 4.1 roms.


I believe those were mods for 4.2 to allow any widget on the lockscreen and to make the quick settings toggles instead of shortcuts (if we are reffering to the same thread)


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

runnirr said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to back-port the 4.2 lockscreen (and widgets) to 4.1.2. I am trying to hold off on 4.2 but would like to try the lockscreen.
> 
> I assume its would be more than just copying over a .apk but would else would be required?
> 
> Thanks


A lot more than would be required for you to upgrade haha. Why are you holding off?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> A lot more than would be required for you to upgrade haha. Why are you holding off?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I think I'd prefer the cm toggles and such. Haven't tried the new ones yet though so idk. Maybe one day when I have more time to try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> A lot more than would be required for you to upgrade haha. Why are you holding off?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


The laundry list of bugs could be one reason

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think it's worth a developer's time to backport it. however, nothing stops someone from trying.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

akellar said:


> The laundry list of bugs could be one reason
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorry, I'm late to reply to this. I've had absolutely zero issues since upgrading about a week ago, of course I don't ever add birthdays to my contacts either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

